# Long road ahead...



## Northy (Aug 2, 2004)

Plain and simple, I decided to start a journal   My diets doing good so I'll just monitor my lifts with this   

*New Split*
Day 1 - Shoulders, Traps & Forearms
Day 2 - Tri's, Abs & Calves
Day 3 - Back & Bi's
Day 4 - Off
Day 5 - Chest
Day 6 - Legs
Day 7 - Off

Lets see how it works   

*Day 1* - Shoulders, Traps & Forearms
BB Military Press - Slow Negative
65x15
65x12
75x10
95x6

DB Press
45x15
45x12

BB Upright Row
65x15
65x12
95x6 + 4x5sec negatives

Side Cable Lateral
30x12
40x20
40x12 - slower negatives
40x10 -      ''

Bent over Rear DB Laterals
20x20
25x15
25x12

Standing Rear Row - My own little exercise, doing a rowing movement standing up just to slowly hold and contract the rear delts
25x5
25x5

Front BB shrug
225x6
135x10
(Smith Machine) 105x20 x2

Plate Shrug
45x20
45x20

Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrugs
105x20
105x20

Wrist Curl
65x6
45x15
15x20 (Reverse W.C.)

DB Farms Hold/Walk
40x30sec x3

Today went nice.  The beginning sucked because the bench I had kept popping back and started to piss me off so I switched over to DB's.  The shrugs really hurt - I havent done them in awhile and every inch of my traps are killing me    

Took in around 3100cals today and started loading creatine.  I just placed an order @ bulknutrition for
V12 Turbo
S1+
6-OXO
R-ALA
Animal Paks
ON 100% Whey
BulkNut. T-shirt   

So that will get here around Thursday.  Before anyone says anything about the S1+, I've been researching almost every major PH for the past year or so and I know the risks and what to do for PCT   

Tomorrows, Tri's, Calves & Abs and its 1:19am and I just want to get back to my sanctuary (the gym)   

I picked up a Sony MZ-N505 Mini-Disc player from my friend for $20, so it should be fun to putz around with while lifting


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 3, 2004)

Looking good. Keep it up bud


----------



## Northy (Aug 3, 2004)

Just posting todays workout - I'll fill in weight later.

Lying French press
x
x
x

Cable Pressdown
x
x
x
x

DB KickBack
x
x
x

Machine Tri. Ext.
x
x
x

Ab Circuit (Repeated 3 times)
20 Swiss Ball Crunches
50 Decline Situps
20 Leg Lifts
30 Bicycles

Standing Calf Raise
x
x
x
x

Seated Calf Raise
x
x
x

BW Calf Raise
x
x


----------



## Northy (Aug 5, 2004)

Northy said:
			
		

> Just posting todays workout - I'll fill in weight later.
> 
> Lying French press
> 55x15 WU
> ...



I couldnt edit the post, I went up north and forgot to fill in the weights 
The workout was alright, my shoulders were a little bit sore, so the frenchpresses kinda sucked   MY abs felt nice after that small circuit and calves still hurt today (thursday).
Well I'm off to the gy for Back & Bi's, so I'll be back ina few


----------



## Northy (Aug 5, 2004)

*Back & Bi's[/U}* 
Rev. Grip Bent over Row
135x12
135x15
175x12,10,8

DB Row (Weight=Each DB)
60x15
70x12,10,8

Seated Cable Row
130x10

Cable PullDown
100x15

Supinated Cable PullDown
100x12

DB Pullover
50x15
60x12,10

BB Curl
65x12,10,8,6+2 Neg.

Alt DB Curl
30x12
40x8,6

Hammer Curl
30x10,8

Preacher Machine Curl
70x15,12,10

When I got to the Gym, I was pumped.  I usually have put up under 115 on Bent over rows, around 50lbs DB's for DB Rows, and 100lbs for cable rows.  Today was differant.  This morning, I think I just found the perfect pre-workout meal.

2c Gatorade (Simple Carbs)
1/4c Steel Oats
20g Whey Protein
20g Egg Protein
200mg caffeine

This was one of the best workouts I've ever had.  By the end of the pulldowns I was just *SURGING* with blood and my back was huge.  I did a front lat pose (no one was around  ) and I just smiled.  My Bi's had been worked pretty hard already so I stayed at my normal weights.  Those damn pulldowns killed me.  I did a differant tempo then I've done before - being 1sec down, 2sec static hold, 4sec negative, and damn - I love those   
Tomorrow is my first leg day and I've got a killer routine planned, so I just cant wait - but wait, theres more?!  Chest day is Saturday


----------



## Northy (Aug 6, 2004)

*Its Leg Daaay*

Come one, Come all, ITS LEG DAY BIATCHES    

*LEGS*
Squat
135x12
135x12
185x12
225x10
****275X6****   MY GOAL IS SET IN THE FIRST WEEK OF MY BULK   

Leg Press
450x12
540x10
630x10 - Hurt alot  

DB Lunges (reps=each leg; weight=each db)
40x20
50x12

Leg Ext.
110x12,10

Leg Curl
120x15,12

Lying Leg Curl
40x12 WU
80x12,10,8
*Comments:*  Legs were hurting after squats, I was amazed I completed my Squat Goal already - Time to set a new one   .  Leg press was fun, my outer quads were screaming after and those damn lunges ripped apart everything.  On the Leg Ext, the tension went to my hips because my quads were shot and on the seated leg curl, it once again diverted to my calves because I was just out of energy.
Overall - Great workout, diets been a little shady today, I've had 2 cans of Minute made lemonade and a frech toast bagel, proteins doing good though (as usual?)
Tomorrows Chest and I'm psyched, now I just have to wait until morning


----------



## Northy (Aug 7, 2004)

*Chest Day* - Forearms and bi's were sore as FUCK    from helping my friend move into his new house.  I was disappointed  just because I was weaker.

Flat DB Bench
40x12
50x12
60x12
70x12

Incline BB Bench
135x10,8,6

Weighted Dips - My bodyweight (162lbs) + db x reps
25lb plate - 187x12
35lb plate - 197x10
45lb plate - 207x8

Cable flyes - Weight=Each cable
80x15

Decline DB Flyes - Weight=Each DB
40x15 w/ 5reps of decline bench
40x12 w/ 5reps of decline bench
40x10 w/ 5reps of decline bench

Pec Dek
80x10,8,6


----------



## Northy (Aug 9, 2004)

*Shoulders, Traps & Forearms*

*Shoulders, Traps & Forearms*

DB Press
35x15
40x12
50x12
60x8,3

Upright Row
65x15
85x12
100x6 +2neg

Front Cable laterals
30x12
40x8

Rear Bent over db laterals
30x15,12

BB Shrugs
225x6
135x25

Plate Shrugs
45x30,20

Front SM Shrugs
165x15,12

Behind the Back SM Shrugs
105x20
155x20

Farmers Hold
70lbs db's @ 20sec
50lbs db's @30sec x2

Cable Reverse Wrist Curl
60x20
100x8

Summary:  Not bad, it was decent (lol that sounds wrong/strange) but I think I am going to cut my split down to 4 days a weak, this 5 day thing is wearing me out and certain muscles are staying sore and just pissing me off.  I'll try upping my cals a lil more and getting stricter with the diet but unless I do the S1+ this splits gone  
Anyways, the lifts were alright.  My left shoulder is cracking almost everytime so I need to get my rot. cuff checked out.  Anyways, my V12 & S1+ will get here friday - so FUCK YES


----------



## Northy (Aug 10, 2004)

*Tri's, Abs & Calves*

*Tri's, Abs & Calves* 
Weight: Last Week/Goal/Actual
Lying French press
WU 55x15/60x15/60x15
WU 55x12 /60x12/60x12
75x15/80x12/85x10
75x12/90x10/90x8
75x10/95x6/90x6

DB KickBack
25x20/ ''/35x15
30x15,12/ ''/40x15
-40x15

OVerhead Cable Pressdown
130x15,12,10/150x12,10,8/ 90x15 110x8 90x12

Cable KickBack - Forgot last exercise of 3 sets 
40x17/40x15
40x14/50x12
40x12/60x8


Ab Circuit (Repeated 3 times)
20 Swiss Ball Crunches/ ''/ N/a
40 Decline Situps/ ''/ 40decline situps
20 Leg Lifts/ ''/ 20hang cleans
30 Bicycles/ ''/ 50lbs db oblique bends


Seated Calf Raise
45x20/ '' / 45x20
90x15/ '' / 90x15
135x15/ '' / 135x12
-180x10

Standing Calf Raise
240x20/ '' / 200x20
220x20/ '' / 260x12
200x15/ '' / 300x10

BW Calf Raise
x20/ '' / N-A

*Overview:*  Decent - Tri's are gonna hurt tomorrow, my V12/S1+ should be here tomorrow for back day or thursday for legs - we'll see   
till then rock on


----------



## Northy (Aug 11, 2004)

*Back & Bi's*

*Back & Bi's*
Bent over Row
135x15
165x12
195x10
225x4

DB Row
70x15,12,10,8

Cable Row
140x8 +2 Neg,6

Cable Pulldown
110x12

Reverse Cable Pulldown 
110x10

DB Pullovers
65x20
70x15,12

Machine Curls
80x15
100x6
90x12

Alt. DB Curls
40x8

Hammer Curls
30x12.10

Preacher DB Curls
30x10

*Overview:*  Good - Bi's were shot before I got to lift them from back lifts - I'm off to eat - peace


----------



## Northy (Aug 12, 2004)

*Legs*

*Legs*
Squats
135x15,12
185x15
225x12
275x10
315x4 **Another Record**

Leg Press (LP)
360x15
500x12
630x10
720x6 (First time ever doing leg press over 600lbs - Besides Crab LP

DB Lunges - Weight=each db
40x14
50x10
55x8

Leg Curl
130x15
150x10

Hack Squat - Feet @ wide stance, on top of platform to hit hammies
130x10
100x15

*Overview:*  Its insane how strong my legs are getting, so quickly.  Last week, putting 2 plates/side on squats was amazing me, this week - 3plates/side, even just for 4 reps, I was amazed  

Next week I start my S1+, split is changing
1 Chest & Abs
2 Delts & traps
3 Arms
4 Legs
5 Back
6 & 7 Off


----------



## Northy (Aug 12, 2004)

Just like to report, I just purchased my tickets for the 2005 Arnold Classic, $350 VIP - Heres all the info if anyone even reads this journal 

VIP tickets are now on sale! 
The best ticket for the best seats in the house are on sale beginning Monday, June 21, 2004. The tickets are available by calling Ticketmaster, 614-431-3600, or by using Ticketmaster's Web site. Each ticket costs $350 and includes the events listed below. 

You'll get to see the prejudging and finals of the Arnold Classic and the finals of the Arnold Figure International , Fitness International and Ms. International for the price of a single ticket. Check at Ticketmaster for the best seating. These seats will not last long.

One event that you must not miss this year is Arnold's Fitness Seminar Sunday morning at Veterans Memorial Auditorium. You'll get to see winners of the Arnold Classic, the Figure Championship, Fitness International and Ms. International.

You'll get lectures, demonstrations and the opportunity to ask questions of all the athletes, including Arnold. This is not 30-minute event. Get ready for a full morning.	

Each VIP ticket includes:	
	Choice reserved seats ...
for the Arnold Classic, Ms. International, Fitness International and Figure International competitions at Veterans Memorial Auditorium.	
	Three-day admission ...
to the Arnold Fitness EXPO involving more than 600+ exhibit booths of the latest in fitness equipment, apparel and nutritional supplements, the Arnold Martial Arts Festival, Armwrestling Challenge, Bench Press Competition, Cheerleading and Dance Team National Championships, Gymnastics Challenge, 5K Pump and Run, the Arnold Strongest Man Contest, Olympic Weightlifting Championships, Fencing Classic, Table Tennis Challenge, Yoga for Sports, Archery Challenge and Youth DanceSport at the Columbus Convention Center.	
	Buffet-Dance Party with Arnold ...
and the athletes following the competition Saturday evening.	
	Personal Training Seminar ...
conducted by Arnold and other athletes on Sunday, March 6.	
	Arnold will present throughout the weekend attending all 20 sporting events and activities. Security constraints will not permit scheduling a VIP photo session. 	
	Buy Yours ...
from Ticketmaster. This year we'll again offer the VIP tickets as a single purchase. They will go fast, so make a decision to attend in 2003. Ticketmaster can be reached at its Web site or by telephone at 614-431-3600.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 12, 2004)

Lifts looking good!  

  Keep it up!

 Have a blast at the Arnold!  Wish I could attend!


----------



## Northy (Aug 13, 2004)

BIG C said:
			
		

> Lifts looking good!
> 
> Keep it up!
> 
> Have a blast at the Arnold!  Wish I could attend!



Thanks Big C  I tried fewing your journal, but I cant access it?    

I've got my S1+ Cycle and PCT figured out, along with my split.  I'm taking Fri-Sun off just to rest and prepare for the cycle - I just cant wait to hit the gym    

Anyways, here it is (complete thread link)
S1+: 5sprays x2 daily - after showers in AM & PM
6-OXO - All at night 30mins before bed
Week1 - 600mg
Week2 - 400mg
Week3 - 300mg
Week4 - 200mg

Day 1 - Chest
Day 2 - Delts
Day 3 - Arms
Day 4 - Off
Day 5 - Legs
Day 6 - Back
Day 7 - Off

I'm either going to take days 4 & 7 off or just go 5 days straight in the gym and take 6 & 7 off


----------



## Northy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Chest & Abs*

Chest Day 

Incline DB Bench
40x12 WU
55x12 WU
70x12
70x12
70x1*

Incline DB Bench
135x12
150x10,8

Weighted Dips (weight is the plate added)
25x15
45x12,10

Wide Chest Machine
190x15
270x6
190x12

Flat DB Flyes
45x15
50x12,10

Cable Crossover (Weight=each cable)
90x12

Pek-Dek
80x10,8

Bench Drop Set
150x8 dropped 90x15

*Overview:*  Shoulder was fucked from the mosh pit last night, lifts felt weak - I'm Sad

On another note, last night was the one of the funnest time I've ever had.  I went to Warp Tour 2004 in Pontiac (Michigan).  We saw Billy Talent, Anti-Flag, Good Charlotte, Avenge Sevenfold, New Found Glory, Yellowcard, Taking back Sunday and my fav. Story of the Year.  It was f*cking insane    Mosh pits were decent.  I love to just run in and f*ck with people which was pretty much what happened.  Heres how my day went in the pits

Billy Talent - No Moshing, just huge ass crowd
Yellowcard - Wrecked a few people    
New Found Glory - Got fucked up a lil, and returned the favor
GC -  Wasnt close enough   
Avenge Sevenfold - F*ck that, there we just some huge mofo's beating eachother with full 2 litres and other blunt objects.  Theres a differance between moshing and just all out fighting.  Security had to come break it up   
Taking back Sunday - Fun   
Story of the Year - No Moshing, but it was the last band/concert to play, so it was huge.  We skipped Flogging Molly to come here and get real close.  We were about 2-3 rows of people from the front bars & the stage.  People were going nuts, there wasnt a second when someone wasnt crowd surfing on the back of my friends or my own skull.  My and my friend rescued a few people from getting crushed, and well, one was so damn hot, we struck up a lil conversation and I got a "little"  thankyou for the rest of one of the shows.  Anyways, Story of the Year was the shit, I got "intoxicants" for the last time from them and some shirts, it was just "nucking futs"


----------



## Northy (Aug 19, 2004)

*Legs*

Squats
135x15
185x15
235x12
285x12
335x8

DB Lunges
55x10,10

Leg Extension
110x15
130x12
150x10

Leg Curl
110x15
130x10

SLDL
135x15,15,15

Squatted new record again - fun


----------



## Northy (Aug 23, 2004)

*Chest & Bi's*

BB Bench
135x12
165x12
185x8
135x15

Incline DB Bench
50x12
60x12
70x12

Incline DB Flyes
40x10,10

Decline DB Flyes
30x15
40x15

Hammer Curl w/ Trap Bar
65x10

EZ Bar Curl
45x15
65x12
85x3

Cable Curl
80x12
100x12

DB Conc. Curl
30x12,10

Machine Curl
70x15
95x8

Overall:  Alright workout, I didnt sleep much last night so energy levels were quite low.  Its my first time doing BB Bench for about 6-8 monthes so I knew the weight would be low.  I changed the split this week *AGAIN* and next week I'll do the same.  I really need to prioritize my inner & upper chest, tri's and shoulders.  My rotator cuff has been giving me problems since The Warped Tour Concert so I've been lifting careful.
Tomorrow is Back & Tri's, so wish me luck


----------



## Northy (Aug 24, 2004)

Bent over Row
135x15
165x12
195x10
225x4

DB Row
70x15,12,10,8

Cable Row
140x8 +2 Neg,6

Cable Pulldown
110x12

Reverse Cable Pulldown 
110x10

DB Pullovers
65x20
70x15,12

Skullcrushers
 x
 x
 x

BTB Dips
 x
 x
 x

DB KickBack
x
x
x

Tri Machine Double Dropset

*Overview:*  Change weights and reps later


----------



## Northy (Aug 30, 2004)

*Chest Day*
BB Bench
135x12,10
155x10
175x8
195x4

Weight Dip w/ plate
25x15
45x10

DB Incline Bench
55x12
65x10

Cable Crossover
80x15
90x12

Wide Chest Machine
195x12
285x6

Incline Machine Press
105x15
155x10

Pek-Dek Machine
70x12,10

Overview:  I feel sick - didnt have much energy but I still lifted.  It was alright, its around the same weights as I usually do, maye a little less.  Hoping to feel better tomorrow, took a bunch of Vit-c and echnecia.  Tomorrows back, going to do D/L's for the first time since december, wish me luck


----------



## Northy (Sep 2, 2004)

What the fuck...   My legs wont stop growing, but the rest of me wont START    

Ok yesterday was legs, I squatted 405x3 then went to the leg press for a few sets, highlight being 630x14.  Then some SLDL's, Leg Ext, Leg Curl & finished calves with standing and seated calf raises.  A normal workout but I used so much weight and it increases weekly?!  Today is arms and I dont know what I wanna do yet, so I'll post it after I lift


----------



## Northy (Sep 6, 2004)

*Back & Tri's*

BB Row
135x15,12
185x12
205x6+2 cheats

DB Row - weight=each db
70x15
80x12
90x10
100x8

Machine Row
180x15
270x12
360x8

Machine High Row
180x15
270x12; stripped 180x10; stripped 90x20

Skullcrusher
55x15

BTB Dips
BWx20
45lbs x15; stripped BWx12

DB Kickbacks
30x15
45x12

Cable pulldowns (behind the head, V-bar, rop)
5 sets - all differant weights

Overview:  I was at golds gym in Howell, MI.  I knew my gym sucked but this workout was amazing - I'm switching gyms.  I've never lifted so much and been so tired after.  It was great..


----------



## Northy (Sep 7, 2004)

*Leg Day*

Squats
135x20
185x15
Smith Machine
225x12
285x8
195x20

DB Lunges
40x10
45x10
50x8
55x6

Leg Ext
90x15
115x12
160x12
185x10

Lying Leg Curl
45x15
90x15
125x10
90x10
45x10

Seated Leg Curl
130x15
150x12

Seated Calf Raise
45x25
90x20
135x15
180x12

Standing Calf Raise
200x20
250x15
317x8

*Overview:*  Worked back yesterday so I was a little bit weak.  Calf exercises weights were up (yippie).  Tomorrows an off day followed by Chest & bi's, followed by delts, abs & forearms on fri/sat.


----------



## Northy (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah so I have been extremely busy - I just started another job (have 3 total now)  Working for a marine company installing docks and hoists (you thought back day was bad?  try 12 hours of this), at pacsun and nike outlet shops at the mall.  
Just finished S1+ and I'm on my PCT of 6OXO/Horny Goat weed.
6OXO Doses all taken with last meal at night
600mg week 1
400mg week 2
300mg week 3
200mg week 4
2 caps of HGW everyday in the morning with breakfeast.

I'm heading off the my old gym (sigh, i miss golds) for a arm workout, so I'll be back to post it


----------



## Northy (Sep 13, 2004)

*Bi's & Tri's*

bb curl
45x15
45x12
65x12
85x10
95x8

alt db curl
40x10
45x8
40x8

alt db hammer curl
35x12,10

conc. db curl
30x12,10

tri pulldown w/ v-bar
80x15,12
120x12
135x10
140x8

behind the head pulldowns w/ rope
100x15,12,12

btb dips with 45lbs plate supersetted with db kb's & db skullcrushers
BW+45lbs x20, kb's 30x12
BW+45lbs x15, db sc's 25x4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2004)

Northy - 

You made some great gains in strength in 5 or 6 weeks.

Nice job!


----------

